# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  ПОМОГИТЕ НАЙТИ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ, РЕД. 3.0 + МП (3.0.43.243.15)

## multikom

Всех доброго дня!
Нужна ваша помощь. Имеется конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 + МП (3.0.43.243.15) ее нужно обновить, я скачал обновления:
Безымянный.jpg
Но ни одно из обновлений не подходит.
Выходит сообщение:
Доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено.

----------


## multikom

Сориентируйте, где копать. Как мне обновить эту конфигурацию.

----------


## multikom

Подскажите еще, что такое МП? Нигде не могу найти такую конфигурацию.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите еще, что такое МП? Нигде не могу найти такую конфигурацию.


справка - о программе посмотрите, кто разработчик. к нему и обращайтесь за обновлением

----------

multikom (15.08.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## multikom

> справка - о программе посмотрите, кто разработчик. к нему и обращайтесь за обновлением


Безымянный11111.png
А где это указано?

----------


## avm3110

> ПОМОГИТЕ НАЙТИ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ, РЕД. 3.0 + МП


Гугл говорит - http://www.1c-victory.ru/1citc/obnov...8-red-3-0-mp1/

----------

multikom (15.08.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Безымянный11111.png
> А где это указано?


В Копирайте указано:
ООО "1С-Софт"
МП - это дополнение Малое предприятие.
Если вы приобретали конфигурацию, то обратитесь к продавцу.

----------

multikom (15.08.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## multikom

> Гугл говорит - http://www.1c-victory.ru/1citc/obnov...8-red-3-0-mp1/


Подскажите, как можно перевести эту конфигурацию в типовую, для того чтобы качать и устанавливать эти обновления

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите, как можно перевести эту конфигурацию в типовую


Думаю только через "танцы с бубнами". :blush:

Т.е. поднять чистую БП 3.0 ( которой судя по всему есть отчетность в разрезе малых предприятий - http://buh.ru/news/automation/47048/ )
А затем через конвертацию данных перебросить документы этого года и начальное сальдо на начало года (или ждать конца года, чтобы начинать учет в базе трехи "с нуля" введя начальное сальдо на начало года)

----------

multikom (15.08.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, как можно перевести эту конфигурацию в типовую, для того чтобы качать и устанавливать эти обновления


Полагаю, можно попробовать использовать режим загрузки конфигурации, для этого сначала снимаете свою конфигурацию с поддержки, потом загружаете файл CF типовой аналогичного релиза.
Аналогично переходу с проф на базовую см. подробнее http://forum.infostart.ru/forum26/topic54834/
Естественно, все делаете на копии.

----------

multikom (16.08.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## multikom

> Полагаю, можно попробовать использовать режим загрузки конфигурации, для этого сначала снимаете свою конфигурацию с поддержки, потом загружаете файл CF типовой аналогичного релиза.
> Аналогично переходу с проф на базовую см. подробнее http://forum.infostart.ru/forum26/topic54834/
> Естественно, все делаете на копии.


Спасибо, прошло объединение, но при обновлении конфигурации выходит ошибка:
РегистрРасчета.Начисления: Регистру расчета с периодом действия назначен план видов расчета, не поддерживающий период действия

Скриншот:
na-forum.png

Я так понимаю, что я на правильном пути. Подскажите как ликвидировать эту ошибку?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, прошло объединение, но при обновлении конфигурации выходит ошибка:
> РегистрРасчета.Начисления: Регистру расчета с периодом действия назначен план видов расчета, не поддерживающий период действия
> 
> Скриншот:
> na-forum.png
> 
> Я так понимаю, что я на правильном пути. Подскажите как ликвидировать эту ошибку?


Откройте регистр расчета "Начисление" (Главное меню - Все функции - Регистры расчета) и проанализируйте, какие виды расчета там использованы, нужно, чтобы у всех был период действия.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------

